# عندي مشكلة مع تكييف كرافت سبليت 1.5 حصان



## medo546 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا عندي مشكلة مع تكييف كرافت سبليت 1.5 حصان
ودة موديل التكييف



 التكييف انا جايبة من سنة تقريبا وكان شغال تمام
لكن من حدود اسبوع وهو بيفصل كتير
بمعني ان بكون لسة مشغل التكييف ميخدش 5 دقائق ويقف بتاع 3 دقائق ويرجع يشتغل برضو نفس الوقت ويفصل

مع العلم ان بكون عمل درجة التبريد علي 16 او 18 والجهاز مبيكونش جاب درجة التبريد المطلوبة ويفصل

ياريت حد يفدني ويقولي العيب منين
مع العلم اني بقوم بتنظيف التكييف كل اسبوع او اتنين سوء الوحدة الداخلة او الخارجية

​


----------



## medo546 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اين الردود​


----------



## ahmedakkam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن مكلة في الكباستور او نقص في الشحنة


----------



## السيد صابر (19 أكتوبر 2012)

عزيزي عليك بالكشف علي الجهاز بالطريقه الاتيه
1 _ قيس الامبير وشوف بيفصل عن كام
2_ اكشف علي الكباس بالجس شوف سخن اوي ولا لا عشان تعرف الفصل بسبب الاوفرلود ولا لا
3_ اكشف علي مروحة الوحده الخارجيه تاكد انها تعمل كما يجب ان تعمل
4_ وده السبب الرئيسي والعطل اللي عندك في الجهاز وانا متاكد لو فيه لوبريشر في الجهاز يبقي بيفصل عن طريق اللو بريشر يعني الشحنه ناقصه
5_لو مفيش لو بريشر والكباس مش بيسخن والمروحه شغاله كويس يبقي شوف الكهرباء من اول الروزته الخارجيه الي ريلاي الكارته الداخليه ممكن يكون الريلاي لاحامه طاقق

واخيرا استخدم اجهزة القياس وامشي ما الجهاز خطوه خطوه
هكذا يكون الكشف الصحيح يا عزيزي
بالتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

حبي ما دام يفصل كل 5دقايق يعني الخلل بالكونترول اذا تكدر شغل الكمبريسر مباشر وشوف التبريد اذا اوكي يعني الخلل لابالشحن او بالكهرباء اي يكون حساس الحرارة عاطل او الكارت عاطل ...... تحياتي


----------

